# Adaptec 6805 Error and Reboot



## WCSN (Feb 1, 2021)

FreeBSD 12.2 last update
last BIOS on controller
I have periodicaly this:

```
Feb  1 08:27:52 sfws-001 kernel: aacraid0: COMMAND 0xfffffe0004244738 TIMEOUT AFTER 235 SECONDS
Feb  1 08:27:52 sfws-001 kernel: aacraid0: shutting down controller...
< reboot >
Feb  1 08:33:05 sfws-001 syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Feb  1 08:33:05 sfws-001 kernel: ---<<BOOT>>---
```

How correct this problem?


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 2, 2021)

You should have opened a new thread ... this thread has discussions that are 6 years old. Anyway ...

It seems you have found either a hardware problem with your card, or a kernel bug. Timeouts on adapter cards typically mean that the kernel sent a command to the card, but the car never did "the right thing" (like execute the command and report back, or return an error). Once this happens, the kernel can't trust the card, and needs to reset it. Which often requires rebooting.

I would post it to the developer mailing list.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2021)

[_Mod: moved to its own thread_]


----------



## WCSN (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi!
13.0-RELEASE have it problem? I not find messages about it... Have any shifts  ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2021)

A new version of the OS isn't going to fix things if the card itself is dodgy. That said, there have been a few changes to aacraid(4) for 13.0-RELEASE.






						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## WCSN (Apr 20, 2021)

Aha /// I saw it, yes... I updated one server with this card to 13.0... it will be seen how it worked!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2021)

If you still run into problems it's probably best to talk to the developers on the mailing lists or create a PR for it. It will definitely help if you try the latest version, to verify if the issue hasn't been resolved yet.


----------



## WCSN (Apr 22, 2021)

Error have


```
Apr  22 13:20:52 sfws-001 kernel: aacraid0: COMMAND 0xfffffe0004244738 TIMEOUT AFTER 245 SECONDS
Apr  22 13:20:52 sfws-001 kernel: aacraid0: shutting down controller...
< reboot >

% uname -a
FreeBSD wcsn 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

